
Killing C.I.A. Informants, China Crippled U.S. Spying Operations - kochman
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/20/world/asia/china-cia-spies-espionage.html
======
mkempe
Maybe the OPM data breach [1] started earlier (2010) than claimed (2014). It
was detected in April 2015 and said to have started just one year earlier,
with some uncertainty.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_of_Personnel_Management...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_of_Personnel_Management_data_breach)

